# Ford Issues Bulletin on 6.0 PSD Issues



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

For those that have a 6.0 PSD, you may already know about this.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/news/2003/news2003-6.html


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Stopped by the local Ford dealer I used to work at and I cannot believe the problems they are having with these motors.ICP's,injectors,turbo's,etc all failing in very short order,less than 5000 K.

I really hope they get it sorted out fairly quickly,as there will be a lot of unhappy Ford owners.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Chris, I agree this is real bad. The local FOrd dealer here sold 7 6.0's and 6 of them are back in the shop.According to the dealer at least 4 of them need new engines( I dont know how accurate that is),and they all will be there a while before they get back in there owners hands. GM did a much better job on the introduction of the Duramax diesel,as did Dodge with the new 03 Cummins 5.9 common rail motor


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm glad I grabbed an '02!


----------



## intimidator (Jun 5, 2001)

I'm a tech at a Ford dealership (and drive a Chevy) and all of the 6.0 problems have all been sensor related, no major engine problems. Pretty much teething problems with a new design. Hopefully all of the glitches will get sorted out shortly. The dang things run like nothing else on the market when they're not behind a wrecker. My advice is to wait for the 04's when they've got all of the glitches ironed out.

Jason


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Most of the problems I saw were engine related,but due to fuel in the oil.The injector o-rings and injectors leak,and fill the crankcase with diesel.Soon after the turbo,and other lubricated engine parts begin to fail.

It is a great motor.I havent driven one yet,but I have been in one,and it was pretty quick for a stock engine.If they do get the bugs worked out,it should be a winner.Only thing I dislike is the complexity of these newer motors,and the difficulty in diagnosing and repairing them.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

This is why I'm only looking at used or 02,s also. As The 6.0 diesel forum on the www.thedieselstop.com shows, more than a few of these engines have had some problems. Others say its a small minority that has the problems but from what I've read Ford plans on selling 150-200k per year of these motors, so if say only five percent have some issues thats 10,000 trucks, not an insignificant number. I have been monitoring the boards at www.flatratetech.com and the techs there say unless you absolutely need a new truck they would wait a year before buying. I have no doubt though Ford will fix these problems. They will not just give away all these sales to GM or any one else.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

You would think that they would do some testing before they put it into production.It's too bad because it sounds like a good engine.So what about the poor guys who wanted to be the first ones on there block to have a new 6.0 .


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I was thinging about ordering a 03 F-350 with the 6.0 L. But I figured I would just let someother people be the "testers" of the new motor before I bought one. Now I am glad that I bought the 03 with the old 7.3 PSD instead! Since my father had a 94 F-250 4X4 SC with a PSD (first year the motor was out) and had quite a few problems with sensors, then once the 95's came out they got all the bugs worked out and he didn't get rid of that truck until he bought his 2000 F-350. His 94 never missed a beat after the right combo of sensors was found. When he got rid of the 94 it had about 190,000 miles on it, a family friend bought it and now has over 250,000 on the thing and has only done basic maintance and replaced the clutch once. So just give them a little time and te motor will be a winner just like the 7.3L was!!


----------



## Shadowghost (Oct 31, 2002)

Typical problems when introducing a new engine. Wait a couple years, then get one. Once they get the problems ironed out it will be an exceptional truck. 
Over and out.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cat320 _
> *You would think that they would do some testing before they put it into production.It's too bad because it sounds like a good engine.So what about the poor guys who wanted to be the first ones on there block to have a new 6.0 . *


Ford CLAIMED they put about 1 million combined miles on the engine/trans combo before they intoduced it to the public. I didn't believe it then and I don't believe it now. I drove the new one. And while it is a really bad azz stock engine my 2000 7.3L PSD with a 75 HP chip will out do the new 6.0L.

I have said a hundred times that the new engine will be a good one after they work the bugs out. A good friend ordered a new 99 right when they first came out. He had a lot of problems with it until Ford came up with the fixes after a few had been out. Now it runs good for him. I got the 2000 and have almost 153K on it with very few problems. By the time I got mine the second gen PSD was out for about 2 years. Enough time to allow the bugs to be worked out with the sensors.

My biggest fear of all new engines, gassers and diesel, Ford, Dodge, and Cheby is all the electronics. A small $100 electronic part can fail and cause major major headache.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

They all turn out to be good eventually I think it's happens with every car and truck when they introduce something new it just takes time to work those bugs out no matter how long they test on a track.I have both a 7.3 and a 6.5 both are ok thank god.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Glad I got talked into getting a 7.3 PSD 2003, Thanks to all who gave me that advice!

You especially Brickman   

Rick


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rooster _
> *Glad I got talked into getting a 7.3 PSD 2003, Thanks to all who gave me that advice!
> 
> You especially Brickman
> ...


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Every company has this problem. Dodge had theyre trannies and Chevy is still working things out with the D-max/allison. My dad had a 95 Ford Van with the 7.3 the thing was behind a flatbed everyother week. His friend/my boss bought a 96 Ford P/U with the 7.3 and has had no major problems like my dad had. It takes time and real life scenarios to work out the bugs. I know that chevby tested before selling because they had that truck drivng the whole country wiht the 25 foot enclosed trailer and they still had problems. Its all a matter of real life testing and abuse.
my .02
Eric


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

You can see cut a ways of the 6.0 at this site
http://www.meadowlandford.com/ford powerstroke diesel tour.htm


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

I test drove the 6.0 , and man did it have the *ss!
Was very quiet, but with the issues I was hearing in june/july
I got the v-10 again.
If I would have known the 7.3 was going out the backdoor I would have got it earlier!


----------

